# First AG



## Suthobsk (30/7/13)

Hey guy, 

I'm considering giving this nazz biab ago. 
If anybody can help me out with grains/hops i would be very thankfull. Otherwise I will order from Grain and Grape. It was great to meet u all the other weekend too. Had a great time. Thanks for hosting lecterfan. 

http://chopandbrew.com/2013/03/07/311-day-homebrew-recipes/

Thanks guys


----------



## Lecterfan (30/7/13)

Hey man, I can help you out with the grain - assuming you are scaling down from 11gallons haha. The only thing I don't have is carapils as I think it is a waste of time, but I have some suitable replacements/suggestions. In terms of hops/hop replacement etc then check out Yob's Hop Dealz Australia site (http://www.hopdealzaustralia.com). Get CTZ and chinook, or just CTZ and cascade (or all three) and you will have that recipe style covered admirably...


I will be doing a brew on Friday and probably Sunday so if you want to go over any details/use my software/etc please let me know (and feel free). Also, I am back to full health so any other beers you want to bring along for tasting will be 'appreciated' to their fullest. :icon_cheers: 

PM with any questions etc if need be, or wait for better offers haha...


----------



## Suthobsk (30/7/13)

Haha yeh was def going to scale down to a smaller batch. Thinking of 5 gallon. 
That's great you can help me out with the grain. 
I'd be keen to drop over after work on Friday night. As far as beers go. Haven't brewed any new ones of my own, but I've got some others ill bring over to sample.


----------



## herbo (30/7/13)

I've got plenty of CTZ and falconer's flight hops in pellet form if that helps.


----------



## Lecterfan (31/7/13)

...should've guessed that from the FF Golden Ale haha.


----------



## Suthobsk (11/8/13)

Hey herbo, 

Sorry for the late reply. I haven't had any spare time to brew it as yet. Bloody baby's and life gettin in the way!! I'm about to head off to Bali for a bit but when I'm back ill contact you about the hops if that's cool? 

Thanks


----------



## herbo (12/8/13)

No probs


----------



## Suthobsk (9/10/13)

Hey herbo, 

Wondering if it's still possible to take you up on the FF and CTZ hop pellets? Finally got a bit of free time.


----------

